# Clausing 5903 Follower Rest... modification of Grizzly rest



## Tim9 (Oct 1, 2020)

I picked up a follower rest from EBay. From the original green color it looks like it was from a  Grizzly Lathe. On my Clausing, I think the follower is supposed to bolt to the carriage / saddle. There are two threaded holes already in the saddle. I mounted a 3/8” brass rod in the lathe to give me my target position of where I wanted the rest to sit. 
So I took a stout piece of 1/4 thick angle iron, cleaned it up and mounted it to the saddle. I had to cut 1-3/4” off the height of the green steady rest and then weld it back together.  Since the rest is made of cast iron, I used Nickel 99 rod. Then I bolted the rest to the angle iron with 1/2”-20 socket bolts. I threaded the angle iron to accept the 1/2-20 bolts. A little grey spray pain and I’m good to go.
   35.00 for an old Grizzly rest is much more acceptable than the crazy prizes Clausing rests go for.


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 2, 2020)

For reference, attached is what I think is the original Clausing 5900 follower (not mine).
I do have one that I picked up for my 5900 but it is also a retrofit from something else.
On mine they used a pretty substantial cross bar, about 1" wide by 1.25" high solid bar stock, with the follower "mortised" in,


----------



## Tim9 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah Pete. No doubt that the Clausing rest is a much stouter design than my hack. But for what it’s worth.... the few times I used a follower rest was when cutting 3/8” or thinner threads on my South Bend lathe.. the follower rest I threw together for the South Bend was (... and is since I still use it) a real piece of junk . It’s a chunk of aluminum bar stock bolted to the carriage. And then two brass  screws back up the threaded bar I’m cutting. It really is a hack. But, it works. Takes me a while to pull it off, but I’ve cut some really nice Acme threads with that set up.
And...as a side note, in a pinch plywood can be hacked together to make a follower rest for a one off job. It’s a pain in the but, but there are numerous pictures on the net of people who did just that.
Bottom line is I just wanted to get a decent follower rest without mortgaging the farm. And I’m getting real aggravated with my South bend because somethings out of whack with the SB headstock. So I want the ability to fully utilize the Clausing.

    I’m thrilled with the way this recent build turned out. The two contact brass “rollers” things, line up perfectly with my cutting tool holder. So I’m expecting this to work out pretty well. And even though the Clausing rest is much stouter, I seriously doubt that 2x2 x 1/4“ thick angle iron is going to flex that much more than the Clausing cast iron rest. Both my rest and the Clausing bolt into the same two holes on the carriage. So no difference there. And as far as the design of the Grizzly brass points.... I think it’s a pretty decent design for that rest. These are substantial.... probably 22mm or around 7/8” cast iron with pointy brass tips. Once you set the screw to the desired position, there are lock screws to lock down the “rollers”.
   Anyway, I think it’s good to go. And I didn’t have to spend 500.00 for a follower rest I may use once a year.


----------



## Tim9 (Oct 3, 2020)

So, I figured I’d take a look at my Steady rest I purchased from the same EBay seller who sold me the follower rest. It also was painted Grizzly Green. FWIW, I’ve used it before and it did the trick but it was a little sketchy. The main issue is that the V-angle on the rest is a 90-degree angle and I think my lathe is a 60-degree. So I filed the bondo off the casting and half-@#$’d mounted it to my mill table. I figured the casting was somewhat square whereas the bondo was just slopped on and smoothed to make it cosmetically appealing.
I milled the V to a 60-degree angle and also cleaned up the pivot. Drilling it out to accept a 3/8” bolt.
it came out okay. Yea, I’d love to have an OE Clausing steady rest. This one works but it’s not even centered for the lathe.
  Anyway, it’s done and it’s good for now. Maybe one day I’ll find a Clausing Steady Rest.


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 4, 2020)

Where did you end up getting the 70* (35*) end mill? Those seem to be hard to find. Tx!


----------



## Tim9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Pete...Im guessing from you post that my Clausing might be a 70 degree V ???

Anyway...I used a 60 degree chamfer mill.  So my V in my rest doesn't  look perfect. Its better than it was.,, But it does look a bit off. I could not really find documents showing the angle of my V's
I eyeballed them. Anyway. Its better than it was. If it gives me trouble... I might try filing it a bit.

Or, I guess I could tilt my head on my mill. But all of that is more trouble than its worth for a hack job on a Taiwan Rest that does't fit great to begin with.


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes the Clausing 5900 V ways are 70* included angle.
One potential source is here, but this is really a router bit, so probably best used for finishing only:








						Amana Tool RC-1048 Insert V-Groove 70 Deg x 7/8 CH x 1/2 Inch SHK CNC Router Bit
					

CNC V Groove, Miter Fold & Signmaking Router Bits provide unique grinding angles to eliminate build up at the V point. Innovative CNC tool design with high grade solid carbide insert knife.For replacement knives, please scroll down below. The secure locking screw system ensures maximum safety...




					www.toolstoday.com
				




This is another option but smaller in size, will be listed as 35* (angle from centerline):





						Chamfer Cutters-Pointed & Flat End
					






					www.harveytool.com
				




I recently made an indicator holder with the 70* V, but used angle blocks and straight end mill.


----------



## Tim9 (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah Pete. Thanks for pointing that out. When I first got my Clausing I’m pretty sure I remember a thread which discussed the V-angle of the lathe... but I honestly couldn’t remember what the specs were. And I’m still getting this workshop set up. I have a South Bend short bed 9” lathe and a RF45 at my old workshop/ house. And it’s like I’ve spent the last 4 years of doing nothing more than setting up shop and machines. 
So I have All different machines here and now I’m just getting tired of still setting up shop but never making the stuff I want to make. My stuff at my other place are pretty accurate but machines here aren’t as accurate as I’d like.
And to ramble on even more.... I know this current workshop is absolutely temporary since it’s in my moms house and I’m just here helping her out since she’s up in age now. 
it is what it is. Anyway I just didn’t want to spend the better part of the week on a hacked steady rest. 
One day... I’ll get my proper workshop and have both the Square Feet and machines set up like I want. 
Thanks again Pete for reminding me... informing me that my lathe V is 70 degrees. FWIW, I used it when repairing my quill/spindle on my Millrite. It worked even though the rest had a 90 degree V. So even though I cut it with a 60 degree end mill.... it’s bound to be an improvement over what it was. I’m guessing that it’s really only out about 5 degrees since I was cutting just one side at a time. Not sure about my math with that theory of mine.


----------

